# sephora university



## yeslina (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry if someone has mention this before but has someone taken this already? and how long is it? how much it is?


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like it's only a CA thing?  Stinky!  Seems like it would be fun


----------



## DreiaFord1 (Jun 16, 2010)

They have one coming up in August in Fort Lauderdale or Miami. Its a week of training and seminars. Idk what else.


----------



## yeslina (Jun 18, 2010)

thanx i really wanna attend this. =) i guess im a have 2 go up there n find out.


----------

